# roll grooved connection leaking. not sure why.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I was called out to fix a leak on a 5" roll grooved gruvlock coupling. Ordered 2 new victualic quickvic couplings just in case. Came out. Removed old gruvlock coupling. Cleaned the pipe surfaces with wire brush and sand cloth to remove rust deposits. Lubed everything up and assembled. Still leaks just the same as when i got here. Can't figure it out. Pipes are aligned perfect and there are no large defects in the pipe ends.

Ideas?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Crack in pipe or fitting?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not that I can see. It seems to leak out of the clamp only. If it was cracked i would think it would spray just outside the clamp but all the water is coming from inside tbe clamp


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Rolled too deep?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

replace and then if it leaks, its the pipe. make damn sure the customer knows whats up


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Run a go- no go tape measure on groove to measure groove depth


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Too deep, too shallow.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Probably too deep. Too shallow clamps won't make up all the way


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If it was rusty it more than likely has a small pinhole in the crease of the groove. The death of the groove will effect the tightness of the clamp but has little to do with the seal. The rubber seats on the face of the pipe so it is most likely a pinhole in the groove.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> If it was rusty it more than likely has a small pinhole in the crease of the groove. The death of the groove will effect the tightness of the clamp but has little to do with the seal. The rubber seats on the face of the pipe so it is most likely a pinhole in the groove.


You guessed it. Went back out with a welder. Popped the clamp off and started cleaning it to weld the ends together and noticed a match head sized hole in the bottom of one of the grooves.

We ended up welding a new end on the pipe and welding both pipes together.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Protech said:


> You guessed it. Went back out with a welder. Popped the clamp off and started cleaning it to weld the ends together and noticed a match head sized hole in the bottom of one of the grooves. We ended up welding a new end on the pipe and welding both pipes together.


 yep I've chased them type leaks across a building where when you fix one you moved the line just enough it would break the rust free on the next joint. Glad to here you found it.


----------

